

Show HN: Help me launch a weekly HN podcast - AlexMuir
http://www.hnpod.com

======
bcjordan
_[...] I'll bow out and sign the site over to someone more suitable. I want
the show, not the glory - but I'll take the risk and get the ball rolling._

Love that you genuinely want to simply make this happen. You've got my ears.

Other podcasts I've found so far to fill the void:

* This Developer's Life - [http://itunes.apple.com/au/podcast/this-developers-life/id38...](http://itunes.apple.com/au/podcast/this-developers-life/id389727545)

* Pragmatic Programmers - <http://pragprog.com/podcasts>

* Stack Overflow - <http://blog.stackoverflow.com/category/podcasts/>

* Teach Me to Code - <http://teachmetocode.com/podcast/>

* SO request for podcasts - [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2149537/recommendations-f...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2149537/recommendations-for-technical-programming-podcasts-or-audio-books)

~~~
AlexMuir
Thanks. Some great listening there, some that I've listened too, and others
that are new.

------
ForrestN
I think this is a great idea. One suggestion would be a process for nominating
or voting on speakers from the HN community. If you send someone an email
saying you've got 100 people who've said they would love to hear them do a
podcast, that could be a great way to get them involved. It could be nice to
have a mix of regulars who do well and guests (especially guests who have some
relevance to a big story from that week).

Thanks for working on this!

~~~
mwsherman
I am more attracted to the idea that it’s simply based on HN activity, without
a separate vote. Decide on the # of guests, say 2-3, go down the list of top
stories, and reach out to the OP’s until there is a “quorum” of those who
agree to participate.

I think a method like this would be more likely to expose lesser-known folks.

------
johnpolacek
My current favorite podcast: TechZing Live - <http://techzinglive.com>

They discuss HN stories, but mostly talk very honestly about working on their
startups and have great interviews with people like Patrick Collison (Stripe
founder), Anthony Goldbloom & Jeremy Howard (Kaggle founders), Alex MacCaw,
etc.

------
voidfiles
Just please, please, please, don't BS in an unscripted manner for the first 5
minutes. Get to the meat.

~~~
AlexMuir
I absolutely agree with this. Hopefully with different guests each week it
becomes easier to start with who people are, rather than some inane nonsense.

------
sainttex
This could definitely be an interesting podcast. My only bit of feedback is
that the chosen topics seem to be the events and topics that have already been
discussed to death already. How are the featured topics being decided upon?

There have been some other very interesting topics I'm sure people would like
at least an overview of within the week you based the outline on. There have
even been some Show HN posts with peak scores higher than the Instagram
acquisition. If this is going to be an HN based podcast I think it'd be very
important to include some things like this directly from our community.

Here is a list of the top posts from week 2 of april, and week 3 (this week)
<http://postheat.com/top/hacker_news/>

------
mmahemoff
Happy to see this. A couple of previous round-up threads here shows there's
plenty listeners in this community.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3580367>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2406319>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1565140>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2839438>

Would love to get involved in some way, will drop you a line.

------
ekianjo
Good idea. Half an hour on 3 different subjects may not be the right format.
I'd rather listen to ONE subject I am interested in for 20 minutes with the
right participants, than 3 subjects with less depth and less relevant members.

------
rb2k_
In case there are any people understanding German and are looking for a
podcast: Me and a few friends run "binärgewitter":

<http://blog.binaergewitter.de/>

It's probably one of the technically more in-depth podcasts out there. It's a
weekly mix of news and topics and usually covers the top x hacker news items
seeing as we're all avid HN readers. It also sounds a bit unorganized and
might not be politically correct from time to time, just a fair warning :)

------
dylanhassinger
This is really cool! Props

You might think about reaching out to @jason, I bet he'd love to partner on a
"This Week in Hacker News" for the This Week In network. Who knows, it could
turn into a real job.

Not tech related, but my favorite podcast is the LBP baby! Check it out -
<http://lifestylebusinesspodcast.com>

------
gjulianm
I lose too much stories on HN, sometimes because of lack of time, sometimes
because I check HN without paying attention. A podcast would be a great idea,
I would be the first to subscribe. Too bad I can't help.

Best of luck!

------
tylermenezes
Awesome! Social news podcasts are actually surprisingly interesting. I hosted
6 episodes of a Stumble Upon podcast like 6 years ago; we got a few hundred
users or so before SU banned me for using their name in our title.

------
kahfei
Great idea. Am not really opinionated nor a native English speaker, but
couldn't wait to be a keen listener to the podcast if this take off :-)

------
klaut
Great idea! If I was a native speaker I would sign up for being a guest, but
for now I think I will limit myself to listen to it :)

------
rollypolly
I'm looking forward to this. Thanks Alex!

------
grigy
Great initiative. Will definitely listen to this podcast. And I would reply if
I was native English speaker.

------
spoiledtechie
I know this might be off topic, but can you please submit your podcast to the
Zune market place too?

------
seltzered_
an earlier attempt at this was coder talk: <http://codertalkshow.com/about/>

For some reason I just didn't like listening to the first episodes, but those
were largely recorded skype conversations.

------
huragok
I'm sure a show like this would fit in the 5by5 network (5by5.tv)?

------
noinput
I'd be happy to whip up an iOS/Android app to stream the episodes.

------
asselinpaul
Good luck, followed on Twitter (I believe follower number 1).

~~~
AlexMuir
Thanks. I've been doing nothing with this domain for months. This morning I
finally got down to something and got this up. So many things that I could
have procrastinated on but I thought I'd just get it up and out there.

------
10098
That is a good idea. I'll listen to that podcast.

------
kvikramg
Great idea , looking forward to your podcast.

------
jiakeliu
You are only a couch and some beer away from being the next Diggnation :P
Seriously though, have you thought about instead of having a few guests
talking about stories, make it open mic so everyone listening to the show
could also participate, open mic style? That could be fun.

I'm also writing a tool that helps podcasters organize sound clips and
coordinate broadcasting with multiple guests:
<https://github.com/jiakeliu/Cobra> Please excuse the svn to git transfer
mess, but maybe this tool would come in handy one day.

Best of luck!

~~~
ianterrell
Turntable.fm + Twilio voice api = Live panel chats, 3 minutes per person to
speak, vote up or boo off.

